
MIT Study: U.S. Has Regressed to a Third-World Nation for Most of Its Citizens - mgiannopoulos
https://theintellectualist.co/study-mit-economist-u-s-regressed-third-world-nation-citizens/
======
tony-allan
Further information link from the post...

[https://www.ineteconomics.org/perspectives/blog/america-
is-r...](https://www.ineteconomics.org/perspectives/blog/america-is-
regressing-into-a-developing-nation-for-most-people)

